
Ruby array min and max are 20x faster in Ruby 2.4 - tejasbubane
http://borgs.cybrilla.com/tils/ruby-array-min-max/
======
tejasbubane
Array min and max methods underwent some optimizations in Ruby 2.4 and they
are way faster than before! Around 20x! Here are the benchmarks.

